# Dec 8th Bassing on Yellow/Blackwater River



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught close to 25 bass with a few trout mixed in as well on Yellow River and Blackwater on Saturday. There was a bunch of traffic out there. My biggest was a 3 pounder and a couple other 15 inchers and my 5 would've went over 8 lbs. Caught fish on sunny windblown banks where there was a sudden depth change. Jigs worked good all day along with flukes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That was sure a fun day. Great photos too. 
I'm going out tomorrow after crappie to start, but will be loaded for specks/reds and taking the mullet feed bucket as well. Maybe I can get in a few hours before the predicted afternoon showers.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, sounds like a good trip.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report! :thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice fish man! Sounds like it was a good day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch man! Good report!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. One of my better trips of the year, good to get out of the funk ya know. Hopefully it stays hot.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, 

This was a really good trip for this time of year. Good on ya...

NJD


----------

